# menstrual like cramping at 14 weeks



## MrsAgar

I am 14 weeks and 5 days pregnant and have been having slight menstrual-type cramping off and on throughout this whole pregnancy so far, but today they seem worse. Not so bad that it doubles me over but it is definitely uncomfortable and of course very worrisome. This is my second pregnancy. My first ended in miscarriage at 13 weeks so I am very paranoid this time around. Has anyone else been experiencing these type of cramps? Any feedback would be very much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Maze

If 14 weeks if the longest you've ever gone into a pregnancy it means your uterus is expanding beyond what it did last time. That might have something to do with the slightly increased cramps. 

With my first born, I had so much menstrual cramping... I would run to the bathroom all the time looking for blood. This lasted for the first half of the pregnancy. 

This time around, I would cramp around the same time every week, mildly. Now I don't get too much cramping at all. I have definitely noticed the cramping is less in this pregnancy. 

I think as long as you aren't experiencing any spotting you shouldn't worry too much, but it is definitely something to bring up with your OB/GYN to gain some piece of mind.


----------



## laughingduck

I had cramping until about 15 weeks. That being said I had some problems at 13 weeks (bleeding and threatened miscarriage) so I can't really say if it's "normal" or not. It's probably fine especially if you don't see any blood, but maybe ask your doctor about it to be safe..


----------



## hot tea

Sounds exactly like me. This is my second and my stretching pains are terrible! Rest your body as best as you can, if you are moving and bending your muscles are straining a bit and that is where the pain lies. I am sure you are absolutely fine.


----------



## hot tea

Also I went to the doctor over the same issue today, and she told me exactly what I told you!


----------

